# Stila Summer 08



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 20, 2008)

For all that loved the old school Stila Confections for Eyes (6 sqaure pans of eyeshadows in a rectangle metal palette) good news....Stila is coming out with an updated one this summer. It will be $40. 

Again there are 6 different color eyeshadows but I know for sure Mystic (formally pro only blue green color) is in there but I'm not sure what the other 5 colors are...but I figured the junkies needed to know whatever! Will update with any other new info!


----------



## liv (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm really excited for this! I've been trying to get my paws on the original confections, but no dice.  Mystic looks gorgeous, I hope the packaging is as pretty as the light blue metal case.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jan 20, 2008)

The Confections for Eyes was also re-released under Shimmer Eye Palette (silver casing but was the same as Confections in the blue casing)....

The summer one is a mix of both existing and exclusive shades....the case is a metal bronze/orange color.

HTH!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, this is great news!  Thanks so much.  I am so glad that newer fans to Stila will get the chance to own Mystic.  It is a gorgeous and unique color.

The only reservation I have, and you know I'll be buying this anyway, lol-is that I was not a big fan of the packaging of Confections for Eyes.  I feel like the shadows shatter more easily in that type of packaging for some reason-at least that is my experience.


----------



## Blyss (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up... I have the original confections and some of the 'exclusive' shades are VERY close to the Pro ones I have.  Do you know if these are Pro re-release?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2008)

There's a picture of the palette. It includes:
Ray—shimmering golden copper
The perfect way to accent a healthy summer glow

Mystic—shimmering aqua blue
A bold shade for summer soirees

Kitten—shimmering nude pink
A Stila top-seller, this shade is works as a base tone or a fresh highlight

Wheat—pearlescent beige
The perfect base for a bronzed eye

Prize—soft gold shimmer
Pretty paired with any shade in the palette, this tone adds a golden sheen

Sun—shimmering golden peach
A sunny sparkle for day or night


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 18, 2008)

wow thanks shimmer. this looks like the perfect time to start branching away from mac, and I REALLY want to try Stila's Cherry Crush lip stain, that palette looks gorgeous and I'd like to see what Kitten's all about. 

Thing is, here in Canada I've never seen Stila. So my resolve would be to order it on Sephora's site. Do you guys anticipate this to be available through Sephora or just through Stilas site??? TIA!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 18, 2008)

The lippies I posted on the blog should be available through Sephora, particularly Charlotte, the coral one. 




That's Talia, one of the new SPF 20 Shine Lip Colors.  It goes on in a very 'just drank wine now I'm eating a pomegranate' color.  And Cherry Crush is fantastic.  I posted Charlotte on the blog, along with the Kitten Gloss (which, btw, my daughter keeps trying to steal from me!!).

I'm going to review the MAJOR Major Lash Mascara soon, I think anyone looking for mascara that gets every single hair will be stoked.


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 18, 2008)

The palette looks great, and I do love kitten, but I wish they would stop putting it in every set! I'd much rather have only new shades.


----------



## Reenie (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got the new palette a week or so ago, and it represents better in person.  The packaging is just amazing, although I hate that I leave fingerprints on it.  *lol*  I can't wait to break it in.  Tee hee!

I have to say that I agree fleckspeck, and wish Stila would stop including Kitten in so many palettes.  I don't know of any Stila fiend who _doesn't_ have Kitten.


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Is the new palette available at Sephora stores? I've checked .com and it's not there yet.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Apr 1, 2008)

I admit I'm super bummed none of these shades are new.


----------



## athena123 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ooh, where is this summer palette available? I just checked Sephora and don't see it. It looks so lovely and wearable; I really don't _need _any more eye shadows but I want it!


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_I admit I'm super bummed none of these shades are new._

 
Yea, but the thing is they are all GREAT staple shades and with them in the palette anyone who is new to the brand or to makeup in general will have a great selection of colors in one place.


----------



## liv (Apr 1, 2008)

I want Stila to rerelease Confections For Eyes (in the cute blue case, I know it came in Silver later, but I want that blue case dagnabbit!)...I want that so bad and I can't find anyone willing to sell it.  =/  I am looking forward to this Summery version though!  Mystic looks really pretty, and I like that's it's small and a variety of shades, I probably wouldn't use that one a whole lot.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Yea, but the thing is they are all GREAT staple shades and with them in the palette anyone who is new to the brand or to makeup in general will have a great selection of colors in one place._

 

This is SUPER true. I have SO much Stila --- I'm bound to have almost everything. LOL!!!


----------



## star07 (Apr 3, 2008)

The summer items are up on Sephora.com right now. It's not "in stock" yet, but looks like they're getting the website prepped.

Sephora: Stila Clear Color Lip Color: Lipstick




*Clear Color Lip Color*
What it is:
A lipstick that protects and enhances with color.

What it does:
Protect sensitive skin this summer with Stila SPF 20 Shine Lip Color, the lip-saver precious pouts can't be without. This smooth, sheer formula provides a perfect shimmery sheen.

What else you need to know:
Available in eight luscious shades, Stila SPF 20 Shine Lip Color is packed with healthy ingredient to beautify lips both inside and out. Vitamins A, C, and E deliver maximum antioxidant protection, while rich vegetable-based oils provide lightweight moisturization for the softest, smoothest lips. The vanilla-scented formula is guaranteed to make mouths extra kissable.


Sephora: Stila Silk Shimmer Gloss: Lip Gloss




*Silk Shimmer Gloss*
What it is:
A shimmering pink lip gloss.

What it does:
Introducing Stila Silk Shimmer Gloss, in a favorite hue now available for the lips. Inspired by Kitten, the legendary pale pink shimmery shadow, it delivers a golden-pink shine. The silk proteins make for smooth, moisture-rich wear, while ultra-fine pearl glitter provides high shine and maximum comfort. Vitamins A, C, and E supply antioxidant protection for the healthiest lips.


Sephora: Stila Sheer Tinted Moisturizer SPF 30 Oil Free: Tinted Moisturizer




*Sheer Tinted Moisturizer SPF 30 Oil Free*
What it is:
An oil-free moisturizer with a hint of color.

What it does:
Just in time for summer, Stila introduces Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer SPF 30. The new formula packs all the benefits of a moisturizer, sunscreen, and medium coverage foundation all into one. With twice the SPF power as the original best seller, this oil-free formula is Stila's latest mutli-tasking makeup must-have.

What else you need to know:
This formula provides SPF 30 protection, evens skintone and tones down flaws with medium coverage. It naturally absorbs oil with white willow bark to leave your skin glowing, but never shiny. It moisturizes and smoothes skin with silk amino acids, while improving the skin's natural barrier protection, and soothes skin with pomegranate extract (a natural anti-inflammatory and antioxidant). Comes in a shade to match every skintone.


Sephora: Stila Silk Eye Shadow Wash: Eyeshadow




*Silk Eye Shadow Wash*
What it is:
A water-based liquid-to-powder eyeshadow.

What it does:
Stila's Silk Eye Shadow Wash is enriched with silk proteins and goes on smooth and light for flawless application.

What else you need to know:
The universally flattering pink and gold tones of best-selling shade Kitten are perfectly pretty alone or as a highlighter.


Sephora: Stila Summer Eye Shadow Palette: Eyeshadow Sets




*Summer Eye Shadow Palette*
What it is:
A compact of the season's hottest eyeshadow shades.

What it does:
This season, Stila brings a fresh approach to traditional summer shades with the Summer Eye Shadow Palette, showcasing a lighter wash of color. The palette features Stila's best-selling shimmery, summery golds and bronzes.

What else you need to know:
The palette includes shades Ray, a perfect shadow to accent a healthy summer glow (shimmering golden copper), Mystic, a bold shade for summer soirees (shimmering aqua blue), Kitten, a Stila top-seller that works wonders as a base tone or a fresh highlight (shimmering nude pink), Wheat, a perfect base for a bronzed eye (pearlescent beige), Prize, a shade that can be paired with any shade in the palette as it adds a golden sheen (soft gold shimmer), and Sun, a sunny sparkle for day or night (shimmering golden peach).


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 3, 2008)

The Oil Free SPF Moisturizer is a FANTASTIC texture.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks star!~ i had just noticed that on sephora yesterday (as im lemming the palette) but thanks for adding those other ones. lol i've debating on the kitten silk e/s and the gloss. i can't wait til its in stock!!


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 4, 2008)

These items are now on stilacosmetics.com, everything but the lip shines seems available for purchase. Exciting!


----------



## onezumi (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooo! I want that moisturizer. Does anyone happen to know what shade an nc35 should try? I always get odd recomendations for color from my local Sephora so I'd rather not trust them.. (They had me try things far too orange.)


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 8, 2008)

The palette looks so gorgeous!! And I'm so happy they finally made their tinted moisturizer oil-free, I loved their normal one better than any I've ever tried, even the coveted Laura Mercier, but the fact that it had oil irked me so much that I stopped using it. I can't wait to try both!


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm really interested in the new tinted moisturizer as well.. it sounds like Stila's taking pointers from BB Cream or something, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a fan of the illuminating tinted moisturizer already. 

And I'm really, really lemming the TM AND the lip gloss. Oh deaarr. I dunno if I'd spend $22 on that lipgloss when MAC's is $14.00.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2008)

Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » BeautyCrunch.com - Vintage Stila at some sweeeeeeeet prices!

Great prices at Beautycrunch.com on Stila!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » BeautyCrunch.com - Vintage Stila at some sweeeeeeeet prices!

Great prices at Beautycrunch.com on Stila!_

 
Thanks so much for this, Shimmer!  I have poppy and 2 other colors from the old school packaging and I never thought I would see them again.

You totally rock with your deep discounted site!  Thank God for payday!


I can't wait for the summer palette.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2008)

The prices are INSANE. Loves it!


----------



## fleckspeck (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » BeautyCrunch.com - Vintage Stila at some sweeeeeeeet prices!

Great prices at Beautycrunch.com on Stila!_

 
Thank you so much! I'm really excited to get my hands on the Wicked set!


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winterwonder* 

 
_The palette looks so gorgeous!!_

 
I went ahead and purchased the palette and was very disappointed. I've only ever tried Kitten eyeshadow and ended up swapping it 'cause I just wasn't using it but all the shades in this palette including Kitten were SO flaky. I don't think I care for Stila shadows. 

The shimmer is pretty but even with a base and patting them in they just flake off everywhere. Even in the pans it was just flaking like crazy with every brush I'd choose, it was like when a pigment isn't pressed properly and just starts to fall apart. I wanted to like this palette so much, it really is gorgeous, but sadly I will be shipping this palette back to Sephora.


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2008)

Too bad you didn't like the texture of Stila shadows. They are very soft, I always press my brush into them rather than swiping when I am using them for that reason. Same thing when applying to my lid, pat pat pat rather than swipe.


----------



## winterwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

^^ I know! I really wanted to like them! That's what I did, I'm more of a pigment user than anything so I'm used to patting like crazy. And I would just tap my brush into the palette ever-so-lightly and now it has like dents in the shadows...

I was testing out my new Too Faced Shadow Insurance today so I had that on one eye and UDPP on the other and just a couple hours later the shadow wore off to just a wash of shimmer, the blue color I put in the crease is GONE, and the only remnants of color that's left is the bit of Ray I put in the outer corner and I haven't even gone anywhere, I've just been working on a paper lol. I've never had that happen to me, I was so surprised. Ah well.


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

oh my freaking god I LOVE the palette! I swatched them on my hand over udpp, and all were stellar and I can see to be great for summer (except for the blue mystic--It was really light even when I tried to pack it on. I think it'd be killer over Rollickin if I had it). 

I will see how it wears though, based on the above poster...we shall see! I'm optimistic! The eyeshadows do seem far more fragile than say Mac's but I'm alright with doing the packing instead of swiping that Janice suggested.

Thank you Janice and Jamie for sharing this stuff with us, I'm surprisingly fine with the $51CDN I spent on it!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you are digging it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post a FOTD with it soon, k?


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2008)

I use the stila shadows with a wide, flatter style brush (I think it's the stila #5) and they go on like a dream...and that's with paint pots as a base. I'm really shocked to hear you're having those kinds of troubles with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this palette. The colors in it are perfect, IMO.


----------



## onezumi (May 6, 2008)

I went to Sephora and asked when this would be available in the physical stores and they didn't know. They said they are getting some new things on the 12th though. I hope they do as I want the moisturizer.


----------



## heinebaby (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The lippies I posted on the blog should be available through Sephora, particularly Charlotte, the coral one. 




That's Talia, one of the new SPF 20 Shine Lip Colors. It goes on in a very 'just drank wine now I'm eating a pomegranate' color. And Cherry Crush is fantastic. I posted Charlotte on the blog, along with the Kitten Gloss (which, btw, my daughter keeps trying to steal from me!!).

I'm going to review the MAJOR Major Lash Mascara soon, I think anyone looking for mascara that gets every single hair will be stoked._

 
the MAJOR major lash is awesomeness. TRUST ME! its my go to mascara wen im wanting to look bad ass haha. but i love it!


----------



## redecouverte (May 12, 2008)

i just ordered the palette at Summer this weekend..
i hope the colors will suit me

*update*: i love that palette!!


----------



## onezumi (May 28, 2008)

I found I'm allergic to the moisturizer. It made my face burn all day even after washing it off. No fair! 

I still haven't seen the full line at Sephora.


----------

